# Rocky Lee - Stallion



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Germany? Sorry I don't know for sure...guessing, lol!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I just put Rocky Lee stallion in Google and it said he's in Germany.. not much more than that..lol


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Krüsterhof stud in Voerde in Northern Germany. The owner of the stud is Johann Hinnemann.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

